# Plunger Valve



## silasjura (Dec 19, 2017)

I am installing a Singer sewing machine base as a vanity/pedestal sink. The machine base has a big peddle on it that I am going to hook the peddle up to a rod and this will control the water to turn on and off. I will set the hot/cold mixture and the rod will just turn on one water line that has warm water for the sink. Basically the faucet will not have handles and everything will turn on with the peddle. So to do this, I am looking for a plunger valve that I can hook up a rod and pull it up and down to turn the water line on and off. It is a ½" water line. Does anyone know where I can find such a thing or which parts I can buy to build this. It needs to be made to connect to copper or PEX. I would like to avoid cheap plastic junk as this will be installed in a crawl space and needs to last.

Here is link to sewing machine base: https://i.pinimg.com/736x/24/d0/19/...ue-sewing-machines-singer-sewing-machines.jpg


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Sure here is the link.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

https://www.supplyhouse.com/Johnson...Way-Normally-Closed-Mixing-Valve-Body-28-9-Cv

It's a little expensive and you'll need some adapters but it should outlast the house. Sounds like a neat project. Given that the valve to be operated will be buried behind a wall or floor you'll need to put a backflow preventer on it.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Why not try a Johnson valve with the Gallo 24 overhead lifters? Should get you the proper PSI for what you are doing

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

5onthefloor said:


> Why not try a Johnson valve with the Gallo 24 overhead lifters? Should get you the proper PSI for what you are doing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Personally I prefer the underhand configurations because you dont have to lube them nearly as often. maybe every 5 years or so. I often find them neglected, especially in crawl spaces. No one wants to climb in there. Lazy focks.


----------



## silasjura (Dec 19, 2017)

*A little too expensive*



skoronesa said:


> https://www.supplyhouse.com/Johnson...Way-Normally-Closed-Mixing-Valve-Body-28-9-Cv
> 
> It's a little expensive and you'll need some adapters but it should outlast the house. Sounds like a neat project. Given that the valve to be operated will be buried behind a wall or floor you'll need to put a backflow preventer on it.


Skoronesa, that's a bit too expensive for what is in the budget for this project. Thank you for the suggestion though. I'm thinking of putting all the internal mechanisms under the sink and just cover it by boxing it in. If I do this, I think I can just use regular valves and mix it into a single water line that will have another 1/4 turn valve and hookup the rod to the valve directly to control the flow. I can then just adjust the hot and cold valves from under the sink to adjust my water mixture to what I want and then it will be set but allow tweaks if needed. Let me know what you think of this. 

One question I have... in normal operating conditions, do I have to worry about back flow issues or does that only happen when water flow is interrupted on one of the water lines? My thinking is that this will work just like a normal faucet operates, it brings in hot and cold separately and then mixes them by controlling the flow of each water line. Should this work and not break the budget? I'll have to play with the valve some to make sure the rod will hookup and turn the valve open enough.

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

silasjura said:


> Skoronesa, that's a bit too expensive for what is in the budget for this project. Thank you for the suggestion though. I'm thinking of putting all the internal mechanisms under the sink and just cover it by boxing it in. If I do this, I think I can just use regular valves and mix it into a single water line that will have another 1/4 turn valve and hookup the rod to the valve directly to control the flow. I can then just adjust the hot and cold valves from under the sink to adjust my water mixture to what I want and then it will be set but allow tweaks if needed. Let me know what you think of this.
> 
> One question I have... in normal operating conditions, do I have to worry about back flow issues or does that only happen when water flow is interrupted on one of the water lines? My thinking is that this will work just like a normal faucet operates, it brings in hot and cold separately and then mixes them by controlling the flow of each water line. Should this work and not break the budget? I'll have to play with the valve some to make sure the rod will hookup and turn the valve open enough.
> 
> Thanks again for your input.


Just to be on the safe side, since what you’re trying to accomplish is not in the norm, besides a mixing valve I’d install an rpz and have it tested once a year.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

I have that exact same setup in my house except I feed the faucet from wall mount toilet tank I converted and just ran a rod up to the flush valve and use a mixing valve so the second flush is the right temperature


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks like he can't read.......... If he comes back again with the lack of respect, we will get the Admin to bounce him.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

silasjura said:


> Skoronesa, that's a bit too expensive for what is in the budget for this project. Thank you for the suggestion though. I'm thinking of putting all the internal mechanisms under the sink and just cover it by boxing it in. If I do this, I think I can just use regular valves and mix it into a single water line that will have another 1/4 turn valve and hookup the rod to the valve directly to control the flow. I can then just adjust the hot and cold valves from under the sink to adjust my water mixture to what I want and then it will be set but allow tweaks if needed. Let me know what you think of this.
> 
> One question I have... in normal operating conditions, do I have to worry about back flow issues or does that only happen when water flow is interrupted on one of the water lines? My thinking is that this will work just like a normal faucet operates, it brings in hot and cold separately and then mixes them by controlling the flow of each water line. Should this work and not break the budget? I'll have to play with the valve some to make sure the rod will hookup and turn the valve open enough.
> 
> Thanks again for your input.


...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Handiengineers. Worse than a real engineer or doctor.

My advice to the op is call a licensed plumber to install a proper faucet. I’ll stop there.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Google _foot pedal valve_ and leave us alone.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

```

```



Plumbus said:


> Google _foot pedal valve_ and leave us alone.


This is why we need a private forum run by fellow tradesmen instead of someone who just wants to make ad revenue. If only a place like that existed.......


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Please delete


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> This is why we need a private forum run by fellow tradesmen instead of someone who just wants to make ad revenue. If only a place like that existed.......


One does exist.
Google mother of all trade forums


----------

